# rynns world



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Why is this book so expensive, whats up.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

its a big'n isnt it?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

no freakin' clue! i stole...er...got mine for free! 

CP


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

ChaplinWhulfgar said:


> Why is this book so expensive, whats up.


Well, maybe because:
- It's got coloured battlemaps inside,
- It's slightly bigger,
- The font size is a little larger than the Heresy books.
- GW wants to make more money :grin:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

It has colour maps? Sound good. At the end of the day BL books are pretty reasonable I think. If you went out Aus and got the latest bestseller from a book store it'd cost you around $45-$49 AUS. Paperback BL novels range from $19-$25 in compairison. And even the I usually buy mine from the UK off eBay stores which on average cost me $15-$16 delivered to my door still sealed. So I'm pretty happy with the current pricing.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lumat said:


> Well, maybe because:
> - It's got coloured battlemaps inside,
> - It's slightly bigger,
> - The font size is a little larger than the Heresy books.
> - GW wants to make more money :grin:


Pretty much. I saw it today, and it is a big book, roughly the size of Omnibus`, and I know they include colour maps. Font size? Im not to sure, and counter-wise the cover is alot blanker and less-ornate than those of the Heresy series....


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

I am currently reading Rynn's World, so trust me, the font size is a little bigger. Just finished reading Fallen Angels ( awesome ending !). I compared the two font sizes.

I also recently found out the BL books are cheaper on amazon.co.uk ( 5.28) compared to direct from GW (8.99). I did not look into the shipping costs though. Guess most people already knew this :blush:.

I bought my copy of Rynn's World direct from BL at the Dutch Frenzy so I paid the full amount.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Well in the states I just get it from borders or Amazon no GW stores close.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

its only 7 euro on play.com and that includes delivery. i get all my books there, really cheap


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

same here, I order my books from a site called "bol.com"....it really saves money. The books are cheaper even with the delivery included.

There are battlemaps in Rynn's world?? WOW, that's great. My copy will be delivered after the weekend, can't wait to see it:grin:


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

OK,got my copy and I must say: It's looking great!!!

Also had a sneak peak from the first few pages and it looks promising. The Crimson Fist really posses a healthy dose of "nice and clean hate"...I LIKE IT.

Now I have to finish Sons of Dorn quickly and then it's straight on into Rynn's World.


----------

